# Moving to Ontario - A few questions!



## jennu (Sep 16, 2009)

We are moving to Ontario mid next year & I have a few questions I would really appreciate assistance with.

1. We are Australian citizens & residents of UAE. We are not worried about our visas to move to Canada, but we have a Filippino nanny who we want to move with us & I can't find the right information about visa/work permit for her. She is a Filippino national & a UAE resident (under our sponsorship). She has been with us for 2 years & we do not want to leave her behind. Everything I have read regarding a work permit says that she would need a letter of employment from a Canadian Employer & obviously we won't be Canadian citizens so can't provide this. If anyone knows how we go about getting the correct visa or permit for her to come with it, I would be forever grateful.

2. We also have a cat that we want to bring with us. Are we allowed to bring a cat into Canada.

3. It seems that the tax rate for the highest bracket is around 40%. Is there anyway (legally) to reduce this. We have been living in a tax free country for years & dread paying taxes again but are obviously happy to so as we can move to a country like Canada.

Thanks in advance to anyone who can help!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

jennu said:


> We are moving to Ontario mid next year & I have a few questions I would really appreciate assistance with.
> 
> 1. We are Australian citizens & residents of UAE. We are not worried about our visas to move to Canada, but we have a Filippino nanny who we want to move with us & I can't find the right information about visa/work permit for her. She is a Filippino national & a UAE resident (under our sponsorship). She has been with us for 2 years & we do not want to leave her behind. Everything I have read regarding a work permit says that she would need a letter of employment from a Canadian Employer & obviously we won't be Canadian citizens so can't provide this. If anyone knows how we go about getting the correct visa or permit for her to come with it, I would be forever grateful.
> 
> ...


For all info on immigration to Canada you should go to the CIC website.


----------



## jennu (Sep 16, 2009)

Auld Yin. Thank you so much for your response.

I assumed our nanny would have to qualify like any other immigrant but am totally unsure of what is required to get her the necessary visa or work permit. I have read so much & nothing seems to touch on Austalians, who qualify for moving to Canada, bringing a Filipino nanny with them. I cannot determine which visa or work permit this is covered by, if it is covered by any or if it is possible at all.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

jennu said:


> Auld Yin. Thank you so much for your response.
> 
> I assumed our nanny would have to qualify like any other immigrant but am totally unsure of what is required to get her the necessary visa or work permit. I have read so much & nothing seems to touch on Austalians, who qualify for moving to Canada, bringing a Filipino nanny with them. I cannot determine which visa or work permit this is covered by, if it is covered by any or if it is possible at all.


1) There are few (you're perhaps the first) Australian citizens who would want to bring a nanny with them to Canada, so it is unlikely the Canadian Government would write instructions/regulations for such a situation.

2) To get permission to enter Canada persons must have a pre-arranged employment from a Canadian employer. Your nanny will not/does not have this consequently she wouldn't be allowed to enter under your auspices.

The only way I can envisage her coming is if she registers with a "Nanny" agency here, and is then hired by you upon your arrival. If it can be done it would be a very complex procedure and may not pass the Canadian Government litmus test.


----------



## jennu (Sep 16, 2009)

I guess if we were Australian residents we probably wouldn't consider relocating a nanny with us (let alone be able to afford a nanny in Australia). But as UAE residents, it is not unusual to take your nanny to the next country you move to.

Your comments have confirmed my worst fears re bringing her with us to Canada.

I really appreciate the time you have taken with my questions & will now look at nanny agencies (as per your suggestion) to perhaps assist us.

Thanks again.


----------

